
Ask HN: Cloudflare Down? - NikolaeVarius
Our prod site is down, and can&#x27;t reach Cloudflare. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudflarestatus.com&#x2F;
======
NKCSS
See the bigger thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20334924)

------
r0v
[https://www.npmjs.com/](https://www.npmjs.com/) \- the same problem 502 error

------
twunde
fyi the actual status page for cloudflare is
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)

But yes, down in the NY area, however one of my colleagues in Chicago is
totally unaffected

------
throwaway1997
Currently many Hong Kong sites, protected by cloudflare, are under a huge DDOS
attack.

------
lol768
Yes, seems to have impacted all CF sites. (UK here)

~~~
tshanmu
+1 from UK as well.

